# Pressure canning with two layers of jars



## tankpa

Can someone describe to me how you do this? Do you put something in between the first and second layer? I am making a large batch of chili to can and need some guidance! 
Thanks!


----------



## Sherry in Iowa

My pressure canners always come with two racks. One rack goes under the first layer. The second rack goes between the two layers of jars. In over 30 years..I don't ever remember canning two layers without the racks. 

Good luck on the chili! Sounds great!


----------



## tankpa

Hmmm... I have a presto canner with only one rack. Wonder if that is something I can get at Wally World?


----------



## Macybaby

My presto 21 qtr only came with one rack, my AA 21 qt came with 2 and I have a 16qt Presto also, so I had enough racks to use.

Anything that you can put between the layers that air can pass through will work. A round cake cooling rack works. The Presto instructions say to stack them alternatly so they overlap, but I'm not comfortable doing that.

Make sure to fill the canner with jars. If I have spaces, I fill a jar with water and place it there. If you don't they can (and often will) tip over during the process, even those on the top rack that aren't in the boiling water.


----------



## tankpa

Thanks for the great advice! I did not know that!


----------



## Miz Mary

Is this the same for waterbath canners ??!!!


----------



## Guest

I watch the youtube to learn this stuff..I think it's great that the show you step by step..HTH..


----------



## shannsmom

Thank you for asking this! I was wondering the same thing today, my canner has only 1 rack. I think I have another one in the cabinet from my old canner, gonna have to look.


----------



## suitcase_sally

Whether your canner has one rack or two racks depends on its size - mostly its height. For example, my Mirro 16 qt. canner will do 10 pints or 7 qts., however, my Mirro 22 qt. canner will do 20 pints, but only 7 qts. It has an extra rack to put between the layers, but as Macybaby said, anything can be used as long as it allows the steam to freely circulate between the jars. Make sure you don't stack them directly on top of one another - stagger them so they don't sit directly over the jar below.

You instruction book should have a diagram on how to do this. If your canner is tall enough and you have a third rack, you can even tripple stack the jars, usually half-pints or the little 4 oz. jars.

I've never heard of double stacking in a water bath, probably because the water has to circulate around all the surfaces and the instructions say to not let the jars touch.


----------



## PaulNKS

You can double stack in a pressure canner but NOT in a hot water bath.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa

My old Mirro pressure canner came with 2 racks. I was blessed to be able to buy a new American pressure canner and it too came with 2 racks.


----------

